

Stanford explores NYC engineering campus - SnowyEgret
http://www.stanforddaily.com/2011/02/18/stanford-explores-nyc-engineering-campus/

======
asr
This is definitely not a done deal--NYC has solicited proposals from many
institutions, and it's not certain they will do the project at all. The NYT
has a nice overview here:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/27/nyregion/bloombergs-big-
pu...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/27/nyregion/bloombergs-big-push-for-an-
applied-sciences-school.html)

~~~
jsherry
Perhaps just as interesting as the article itself are the comments.

[http://community.nytimes.com/comments/www.nytimes.com/2011/0...](http://community.nytimes.com/comments/www.nytimes.com/2011/04/27/nyregion/bloombergs-
big-push-for-an-applied-sciences-school.html)

It's interesting to hear the varied opinions from residents of NYC, some of
who are angry about public dollars going toward a private institution while
the public schools in NYC struggle. Also interesting are the varied opinions
on competition in NYC: some love it, while some wish the money went towards
the incumbents such as Columbia, etc. Personally, I think that the competition
could help raise everybody's game in Applied Sciences area in NYC - at least
that's the hope.

~~~
SnowyEgret
Jsherry...I am with you on competition...it definitely raises the standards of
all of our endeavors, i.e., with ourselves and the evolution of our ideas,
with startups and every business out there under the sun.

------
pvodsevhcm
This is a repost. The headline is appropriate for the stanford daily, but it
becomes misleading when it gets copied verbatim to a site with a much wider
audience. NYC is soliciting bids, and Stanford is one of the universities that
applied. Stanford is not independently looking to build an NYC campus, as the
headline implies.

~~~
SnowyEgret
Hi Pvodsevhcm, Thanks for your feedback. This actually wasn't my headline when
I first put this link on HN. I guess the moderators changed the headline. I
originally posted to HN with the headline: Attn. East Coast Hackers: Stanford
May Soon Be Coming To NYC. Or something close to this wording.

